# What do you call that thing that you change the amount of fuel with?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

Planning to get a turbo so where can I get that thing for the fuel and what is an estimate for installation?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can buy the thing in that website... you know, the one where they sell parts... 
and it would technically do the stuff it was made for, but without this other thing, it might not work that well...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

nightshift1983 said:


> Planning to get a turbo so where can I get that thing for the fuel and what is an estimate for installation?


 

Nobody likes you.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

I call it a gas station pump, but it may be a regional thing.:banghead:


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

Perhaps an *adjustable fuel pressure regulator*? 

Otherwise fueling is typically changed via software which is used in conjunction with a FPR and appropriately sized injectors.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> Perhaps an *adjustable fuel pressure regulator*?
> 
> Otherwise fueling is typically changed via software which is used in conjunction with a FPR and appropriately sized injectors.


 you see what you did? now he will start a thread about the appropriate size for the injectors... lol.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

*the thing a ma jig for fuel!*

Some people should not be allowed to own machinery, no less, fine machinery.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> you see what you did? now he will start a thread about the appropriate size for the injectors... lol.


 Sorry. I'll go back to lurking.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pimpalicious316 said:


> I call it a gas station pump, but it may be a regional thing.


 :laugh:


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

You have to get an auxiliary fuel tank with another fuel pump and filter as well as secondary injectors to store / deliver the extra turbo fuel.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

This is pure gold


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

it is marked fuel shut of valve....twist it to the "off" position and buy a honda


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

buy this....and bring it to 1.2 jigawatts


----------



## Krazy Straw (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry there is no good help in the forums anymore 

what you need to do is take your injectors out, put in bigger jets and raise the needles up a clip or two


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

Please go buy a civic and leave us alone:banghead:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

what do you mean there is no good help anymore...this kid doesnt post legit questions he just makes the same thread over and over in different forums and never replies back...he is a troll and doesnt deserve to have his crappy questions answered


----------



## Krazy Straw (Jul 5, 2006)

KulturKampf said:


> what do you mean there is no good help anymore...this kid doesnt post legit questions he just makes the same thread over and over in different forums and never replies back...he is a troll and doesnt deserve to have his crappy questions answered


im fully aware that he is a troll, i thought that the sarcasm had come a cross in my fake answer enough


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Krazy Straw said:


> sorry there is no good help in the forums anymore
> 
> what you need to do is take your injectors out, put in bigger jets and raise the needles up a clip or two


I picked up on it and got a good chuckle out of it. Good old carb's there is nothing better.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

oooooo sorry i only read the first sentence and was like no they didnt! but im a moron sorry


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

Dude... if you have to ask, espcecially in such terminology, it's just never gonna happen for you. Turboing a non turbo car is way out of your league. Drain your oil and drive till you hit the ocean and save yourself a bunch of $. opcorn:


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Someone should collect all of Nightshift's Thread titles + initial posts, and make a coffee table book.


----------

